

Five tech-related companies that may not see 2014 - aroman
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/01/five-tech-related-companies-that-may-not-see-2014/

======
atesti
Spoiler, so you don't have to read it: Nokia, Best Buy, Groupon, AMD

